# 5 Amp Fuse in Trunk



## CruzeTOwn (Nov 17, 2017)

Anyone?


----------



## Lugnut (May 4, 2017)

There is a 5A Fuse in the trunk for the battery current sensor.


----------



## Lugnut (May 4, 2017)

Circuit 2740, red and white wire


----------



## CruzeTOwn (Nov 17, 2017)

Thanks Lugnut. I will verify wiring color as soon as I get the car back.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I saw 2 fuses by my battery. 1 was a 20 and the other i can't remember if it was a 10 or 30.


----------



## CruzeTOwn (Nov 17, 2017)

What year Snowwy?


----------



## Lugnut (May 4, 2017)

On a Gen II Cruze, the 20A fuse is for the fuel pump control module and the 10A fuse is for the ECM.


----------



## CruzeTOwn (Nov 17, 2017)

Thanks Lugnut. Any idea on where these wires run; PCM, BCM I am guessing?


----------



## CruzeTOwn (Nov 17, 2017)

I think this image shows the fuse (see F69UA). Circuit 1440. Pin 20 Although, the location stated is not correct. I do think that diagram is for a Gen I Cruze though. Looks like it runs to the BCM.


----------



## CruzeTOwn (Nov 17, 2017)

To close the thread, the fuse is the Battery Sensor; CKT 3240


----------

